# Scheduled Chats



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok guys, now that most of us are either finsihed or winding down our hay season, I am thinking of contacting some folks to discuss their products in a chat room. So the first question is...what type of equipment or product would you like to see discussed...(preservatives, balers, mowes, rakes, twine, gathering wheels, accumulators...what sounds good...the second item I think may be worthwhile is some training chats and tutorials...soil samples, tissue samples, mositure testing, baling tips, knotter tips...Let me know what you guys think and ideas and we will see what we can do this winter to fill those cold, snow filled evenings that us less fortunate have to contend with in the near term...and the really cold evenings my northern brothers have to contend with...thinking of you down here SWMN and JD4755. Thanks folks.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Hay preservatives would be one im interested in, Maybe varietes of alfalfa and orchardgrass , so many varieties who knows what to pick, It would be nice to here from someone thats not trying to sell me something.
THOMAS


----------

